# A33 Maxima



## pariah (Aug 16, 2003)

whats up fellas?

hey I want to start a 2000 project maxima. I've been looking into a Car thats been in a wreck, front end mostly. It still runs and the bags haven't deplyed. What else should I be looking for if I decide to buy it?

Thanks
P


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

if its a project car, you'll prolly take off or replace most of the parts anyway so wouldnt matter. just make sure the frame is straight i guess.


----------



## cutlr7 (Nov 10, 2003)

Watch out for frame damage, that can be a real killer.....


----------

